# engine noise 650 brute



## ernieb62 (Aug 12, 2011)

How much "slack" is normal on a 650 brute on the crank bearing and the crank bushing. i just rebuilt a 2008 and I too much engine noise so I pulled it back apart and the only thing I see is a little side to side or twist movement in the new bearing where the crank goes through the case and a little movement on the crank when you put the other case 1/2 on. Is this my noise----it actually sounded like a rod bearing had spun but they were still like new with no slack!!!!!!! parts replaced were rods, bearings, crank, pistons and rings, case bearing and case bushing and seals.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Mine was very minimal. How are the chains? Could be chain slap from a bad tensioner etc.


----------



## ernieb62 (Aug 12, 2011)

the chains look good which is why we did not change them and the tensionors are tight and not out all the way????? i did notice that the chains had one link that is darker than the rest of the chain. Is that some sort of direction indicator or something. i am worried about the noise but I honestly dont know where to look or how to find it---thanks for your response


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

are you sure its engine noise, or clutch, my clutch makes all kinds of noise , try pulling the primary off an running the engine


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Shouldn't really feel any movement in the case bearings. One thing you might check is the shoe clearance on the primary clutch. If your noise does it at or close to idle but goes away above, might be those. Mine were very bad and sounded just like a rod knock.


----------



## ernieb62 (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks guys. We are putting the motor back on the bike tomorrow and I will leave the primary off for right now and see how she sounds---will let you know this weekend


----------



## ernieb62 (Aug 12, 2011)

well we put the motor back together and the noise is gone!!!!!!!!!!!! Dont know what we did different as my partner did most of the work. Only problem is now that it is hard to start when cold but once you get it started it runs great and the bad noises are gone except for small clutch noise. You have to hold your hand completely over the carb openings to get it to start and then it will start everytime you touch the start button. we have cleaned the carbs and tested the fuel pump and that all is good. thing is, it started with no problem before we took it apart this last time????????????/ my partner did say that when he timed it he turned the crank a full revolution and back around to the keyway when he timed the chains this time---ie he went past 270 degrees and went all the way back around for a total of 630 degrees---does that make any difference


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

when you are setting the timing you are setting to the compression stroke, if you go 630 degree ,i think maybe the front cylinder would be on the exhaust stroke , in turn the front carb intake would be out of sinc with the rear an the fuel it pulls in is actually going on the exhaust stroke, just thinking off the top of my head . i could be completly off base, anyone else got any thoughts on this


----------



## ernieb62 (Aug 12, 2011)

you are correct rmax---we took everything off and re-did our timing and sure enough the front cam gear was 180 off----so we are trying again and will try to crank it again tomorrow--thanks for reading and helping..


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

proud to be of help, you guys have had a ***** of a time with this thing, bet you will be proud when its gone


----------



## ernieb62 (Aug 12, 2011)

bet you next time i will bring it south and let you do it so I don't loose my butt on the project


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

come on down bud, an you are your mech come maybe i can show a couple of tricks i do, to make things easier on me


----------



## ernieb62 (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks a lot rmax---I do look forward to meeting you someday and soaking up some of your knowledge!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

